# Connecting laptop VGA to TV S-video - Please help!



## tezarin (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and searched through the forum before I post my question but was not able to find my answer

I have a Dell Inspiron1501 laptop which has only VGA output. On the back of my TV, there is only S-Video input and some RCA input/outputs.

I would like to connect the laptop to the TV so I can watch movies on the big screen.

So I bought the following:

1) S-Video to VGA/RCA adaptor cable which looks like this: 
http://www.gainbery.com/Product/Adaptor/vga to rca.jpg

2) S-video cable which looks like this:
http://tomcom.ca/catalog/images/S-video.jpg

3) RCA sound cable which looks like this: http://www.logicsupply.com/images/photos/cables/RCAAudio_big.jpg

What I did was:

- I connected the VGA end of the first cable to the VGA output of the laptop. 
- Then connected the S-video cable (second cable) to the S-video end of the first cable.
- Finally I connected the second cable to the S-video input of my TV.
- Connected the single end of the third cable to the laptops sound output.
- Connected the two other ends of the third cable to the audio inputs of my tv
- I didnt know what to do with the yellow end of the adaptor cable so I didnt connect anything to it

The sound worked but the video didnt. I hit Fn+F8 but nothing appeared on the TV.

Please help me with this, let me know if I did everything correct and if I need anything else to get this to work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You also selected the S-Video input on the TV, right? 
Normally, on a laptop that has S-Video output, there are settings in the video properties that need to be changed to allow video to that channel. I wonder if the refresh rate may need to be adjusted?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The adapter in the picture looks like it is designed to work video controllers that have the option to reconfigure the VGA connector output composite and S-Video signals instead of the typical red, green and blue computer video. Unless your laptop has this feature, that cable will not help you.

Does the laptop have an S-Video output jack? If not, you would need a VGA to Composite / S video converter box. The real cheap ones will give you real crappy video while the more expensive ones will give you less crappy video that is still no where as good as what you would get on a computer monitor.

EDIT: I just read a review of the Dell Inspiron1501 that had photos of all the sides of the unit and you were correct, it only has a VGA connector; no S-video jack.

From the adapter seller's product page:



> It will work with laptops and desktops with VGA cards that has TV-Out function capability through the VGA connector. Please, check your PC & Video Card manual or manufacturer to make sure that your VGA card has TV-Out function capability through the VGA connector to ensure this cable will work for you!


----------



## tezarin (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

Gr3iz, 
yes, I selected the s-video on the tv. 

cwwozniak, 
Was I supposed to use the RCA end of the converter, too? 

Is there a good VGA to S-Video converter box you recommend?


Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

tezarin said:


> Was I supposed to use the RCA end of the converter, too?


The yellow RCA jack is for those TV that do not have have an S-Video input and only have a composite video input. S-Video has the capability to provide a little better picture quality than composite. In any case you use one or the other.



tezarin said:


> Is there a good VGA to S-Video converter box you recommend?


Not really but then again I am very critical when looking at any kind of video display. Even with a half way decent converter, watching a DVD movie in the laptop's drive might be like watching a used VHS tape version when displayed on the TV.


----------



## tezarin (Jul 17, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> The yellow RCA jack is for those TV that do not have have an S-Video input and only have a composite video input. S-Video has the capability to provide a little better picture quality than composite. In any case you use one or the other.
> 
> Not really but then again I am very critical when looking at any kind of video display. Even with a half way decent converter, watching a DVD movie in the laptop's drive might be like watching a used VHS tape version when displayed on the TV.


Thanks for yout reply, very helpful...

Actually, this is for one of my relatives and he doesn't mind a lower quality, just good enough so he can watch it on the TV... So if you happen to come across something, i'd appreciate it if you let me know 

Thanks


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You could probably pick up an inexpensive DVD player for not much (if any) more than a video converter box.


----------



## tezarin (Jul 17, 2007)

Gr3iz,

A DVD Player? How exactly it would help me connect the tv to the laptop? Please be more specific


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought the original idea was to watch DVD movies. The DVD player would be instead of connecting the laptop to the TV. TVs make for very poor computer monitors! (Except for the newer LCD models, perhaps.)


----------

